

Thomas Harriot - l33tbro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Harriot

======
lvevjo
You might be interested in Stephen Greenblatt's essay "Invisible Bullets",
especially the first part of it, where he discusses Harriot quite a bit.

Here is a brief summary of what he has to say about Harriot:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_and_containment#The...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_and_containment#The_English_in_the_New_World)

~~~
l33tbro
Cool. Will check out. I'm surprised he doesn't get more of the unsung hero
fanfare usually reserved for people like Tesla.

